# GHCN vs ECA



## Rui Sousa (9 Dez 2009 às 21:48)

Sendo este o meu primeiro post acho apropriado apresentar-me antes de mais nada.

O meu nome é Rui Sousa, tenho 34 anos, trabalho em desenvolvimento de software e tenho uma curiosidade muito grande pela climatologia, especialmente porque o tema do Aquecimento Global está tão mediático.

Como gosto de ver as coisas com os meus próprios olhos e chegar a conclusões pelos meus meios, tento sempre procurar os dados que suportam os eventos, sejam de que natureza forem, como bugs, erros em aplicações informáticas, etc. 

Hoje vi a notícia de que Portugal aqueceu 1,2ºC desde 1930, e então fui procurar os dados que suportam essa afirmação. O primeiro sítio onde fui foi o GISS da NASA, que tem online os dados das estações que são tratadas no seu software GISTemp. Por outro lado o Google enviou-me para este fórum onde vi dados referentes à estação meteorológica de Lisboa, que tinha acabado de ver no GISS, mas compilados pela ECA.

Os resultados que encontrem deixam-me a pensar que estarei a comparar coisas sem comparação:

GISS:






http://data.giss.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/gistemp/gistemp_station.py?id=636085350003&data_set=0&num_neighbors=1

ECA:





No GISS estão identificadas 4 séries diferentes, sendo que a última é a que está a azul no gráfico. Como está destacada a azul chamou-me a atenção porque parecia estar a descer  fui então buscar os dados com as médias mensais e médias anuais (disponiveis aqui: http://data.giss.nasa.gov/work/gistemp/STATIONS//tmp.636085350003.0.1/station.txt) e não consigo mapear os valores com os do mapa da ECA, porque de 1987 a 2009 nos dados do GISS há uma ligeira tendência de descida, enquanto que no gráfico da ECA no mesmo período a tendência é claramente ascendente.

Concerteza que estou a fazer alguma coisa mal, podem ajudar-me a compreender estes gráficos, ou indicar-me os gráficos correctos?


----------



## Rui Sousa (10 Dez 2009 às 12:40)

Olhei novamente para os gráficos e percebi que o gráfico da NASA corresponde ao primeiro da ECA. As diferenças não são grandes, e a trendline que se vê no gráfico da ECA vem de anos anteriores pelo que os últimos anos não pesam tanto. Parece que acabei por responder a mim próprio quanto ao mapeamento dos dados.

Mas não deixa de ser algo surpreendente que desde 1987 não haja uma tendência de aumento das temperaturas, e que isto coincida com o início de uma nova série de dados no GISTemp.

Ficam-me duas perguntas:

1 - Porque existe esta série desde 1987? (mudança de equipamento, de localização?)
2 - Porque não se nota uma têndencia de crescimento nesta série?


----------



## Rui Sousa (11 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

Continuei na minha senda para compreender estes dados.

Adicionei à minha análise os dados da série HadCRU e comparei as três séries, tudo apenas para a estação de Lisboa.

O que verifiquei é que a série da ECA tem grandes diferenças para as outras duas séries, de cerca de 0,6 ºC nos últimos anos.

Mais abaixo estão os gráficos que fiz com o Excel, os dados fonte estão disponíveis nos seguintes links:

ECA: http://eca.knmi.nl/indicesextremes/customquerytimeseriesplots.php
GISS: http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/station_data/
HadCRUT: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climatechange/science/monitoring/subsets.html 


Gráficos:







Estou bastante surpreso com estes valores, e espero que alguém me corrija e me diga que estou a fazer algo de mal, porque pensei que não deveria haver nenhuma diferença nos valores. *Mas há e não são pequenas.*

Em que dados podemos confiar?


----------



## Rui Sousa (11 Dez 2009 às 21:48)

Voltando ao tema que me levou a escrever estes posts, comparei o valores de 1930 com os valores de 2008, para Lisboa, de cada uma das séries e encontrei os seguintes resultados:






Imagino que as contas não sejam tão simples como estas, mas se a duas primeiras séries têm uma diferença entre si de dois centesimos de grau, já os valores da ECA têm uma diferença de meio grau para as as outras.

Alguém me pode ajudar a compreender esta diferenças?

Estou a queimar os neurónios há três dias com isto e cada vez estou mais desconfortável com esta história.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 22:29)

Rui Sousa disse:


> Voltando ao tema que me levou a escrever estes posts, comparei o valores de 1930 com os valores de 2008, para Lisboa, de cada uma das séries e encontrei os seguintes resultados:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho isso muito estranho e sinceramente não percebo nada...


----------

